# The IRS owes me a little over $3000.



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

My gross income from Uber last year from January 27,2016 to the end of the year was about $63,000. I made $27,000 from my full time job from April to December so my total income was about $90,000. I deducted an additional 300 every 2 weeks from my full time job to cover taxes for Uber and the governments owes me about $3,000 with the deductions. I need to thank my accountant. I haven't seen my tax summary yet but she did good work. I think of my Uber income, only $30,000 was taxable income. No other way to explain it.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wardell Curry said:


> My gross income from Uber last year from January 27,2016 to the end of the year was about $63,000. I made $27,000 from my full time job from April to December so my total income was about $90,000. I deducted an additional 300 every 2 weeks from my full time job to cover taxes for Uber and the governments owes me about $3,000 with the deductions. I need to thank my accountant. I haven't seen my tax summary yet but she did good work. I think of my Uber income, only $30,000 was taxable income. No other way to explain it.


That was smart. You paid an additional $6k to cover your butt. Not only did you cover your butt, but you are getting back a $3k Spring present. Just curious about your full time job only paying $36k/yr and you making $63k with Uber part time. Unless of course there's health insurance and other benefits with your full time job. Nice job. Save that $3k for vehicle maintenance this year.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> That was smart. You paid an additional $6k to cover your butt. Not only did you cover your butt, but you are getting back a $3k Spring present. Just curious about your full time job only paying $36k/yr and you making $63k with Uber part time. Unless of course there's health insurance and other benefits with your full time job. Nice job. Save that $3k for vehicle maintenance this year.


 My full time gig is now 42 k per year. Jumps to 57 k next March which is about the time I will start driving Uber about 2 or 3 times a week just to make a little extra cash. Car will be paid off and so will my student loans which is what I really used Uber for. I was full time (70-80 hours per week) with Uber from January to April before I got my full time gig and that was about 25 k. The rest of the Uber earnings was from April to December more semi full time 30- 35 driving hours per week along with my regular 40 hour work week for my full time gig.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Good planning and financial discipline! Congrats!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Wardell Curry said:


> My gross income from Uber last year from January 27,2016 to the end of the year was about $63,000. I made $27,000 from my full time job from April to December so my total income was about $90,000. I deducted an additional 300 every 2 weeks from my full time job to cover taxes for Uber and the governments owes me about $3,000 with the deductions. I need to thank my accountant. I haven't seen my tax summary yet but she did good work. I think of my Uber income, only $30,000 was taxable income. No other way to explain it.


I bet you can also thank your mileage log!


----------

